# Wii #1235 - MadWorld (USA)



## shaunj66 (Mar 11, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2080^^


----------



## amrum (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it in English only ? ?


----------



## SwitchNOW (Mar 11, 2009)

no, multi 5


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2009)

Works on PAL WiiKey with 002 fix.  I know I said this in the shoutbox and the other thread but someone is bound to ask here too.

Game is amazing, seriously needs to be seen in motion on a proper telly.

EDIT: and you need Gecko OS.


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 11, 2009)

I dunno. Hate this games art style. Oh well.


----------



## Rugapand (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I have a chip so is it just a brickblock that is needed?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 11, 2009)

FINALLY! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwEMxYggoKQ

Getting it as soon as I get home.. stupid lousy job


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> FINALLY!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwEMxYggoKQ
> 
> Getting it as soon as I get home.. stupid lousy job


lol I ran home from work, the Mrs told me she grabbed & burned it for me to shut me up.


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 11, 2009)

could you someone PM me with "valuable infos" if you know what I mean. I want to try it

thanks!!


----------



## amrum (Mar 11, 2009)

_Contra_ said:
			
		

> no, multi 5



Yay, multi 5 ! Top notch !


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2009)

If you are now asking for links to torrents, you are acting against the rules....


----------



## webyugioh (Mar 11, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one awesome Mrs!

I just saw this and I'm school for 7 more hours, so I can't even grab it
until I get home!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

This game will be game of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait when this game is download complete


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 11, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> This game will be game of the month


Nah, I gotta go with Resident Evil 5 there. No match.


Anyway, I haven't updated my Wii in quite a while, what firmware allows me to play this game and still use homebrew?


----------



## NinjaGaijin (Mar 11, 2009)

Wooo hoooo, thank you!


----------



## cardtrix (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there an update with this game?


----------



## Trolly (Mar 11, 2009)

Eurgh, it takes me about three weeks to download a Wii game (Deadly Creatures finished downloading only yesterday :[), so I'll get back to you in mid-April when I get to play this ¬¬. Damn torrents.
Anyway, looks fantastic, and can't wait to play it.


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 11, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Eurgh, it takes me about three weeks to download a Wii game (Deadly Creatures finished downloading only yesterday :[), so I'll get back to you in mid-April when I get to play this ¬¬. Damn torrents.
> Anyway, looks fantastic, and can't wait to play it.



Why are you using torrents? Direct Downloads are always faster for me, I never reach Full-Speed with Torrents...

Anyways, I'm happy that this NTSC-Game is Multi-Five, so it will be the first NTSC-Game with German-Language on my PAL Wii. Understood? Summary: Great, I don't have to wait for the PAL-Version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Will download it tomorrow at the school, nothing can beat the 3 Mbits/Second there, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Mar 11, 2009)

How about my 16mb/s? Great game, but its gonna take a while to download, and no direct links yet.


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally!!!

Do i need RegionFrii or BrickBlocker? I got a PAL 3.2 Wii with Wiikey!


----------



## AlBa (Mar 11, 2009)

Tell me if it's worth the buy.
According to IGN UK review, it does.
But i'd rather rely on you ppl


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Eurgh, it takes me about three weeks to download a Wii game (Deadly Creatures finished downloading only yesterday :[), so I'll get back to you in mid-April when I get to play this ¬¬. Damn torrents.
> Anyway, looks fantastic, and can't wait to play it.


Took me two hours more or less but then I am on private trackers.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 11, 2009)

@ Hadrian   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have a really understanding wife, even if she did it just to keep you from getting on her nerves.

Also, what took so long for the new avatar? That´s not normal for you. Almost time for a name change as well.


----------



## Phoenix49101 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm definitely going to go buy this today! Hope a local store has this in stock!


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 11, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> How about my 16mb/s? Great game, but its gonna take a while to download, and no direct links yet.



Damm..well, nothing can beat the 3mb/s in my Region, where I have acess to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh, and there are Direct Links, for Rapidshare, Megaupload and Mediafire. You only have to know where to search....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hint: 

Can't wait to play it, I love the Style of it!!!


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 11, 2009)

GexX2 said:
			
		

> I dunno. Hate this games art style. Oh well.



Does not compute.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But yeah, people have different taste, and this one is pretty crazy looking. Personally it looks like the most stylish thing I have seen in a while. I hear its a damn good game too. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Sir_Voe (Mar 11, 2009)

About to pick up my pre-order, and I'm wondering if booting this via Gecko OS will allow me to avoid the system update. Don't want to install the update 'til I know what it does.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally, a reason to dust off my Wii!

My usual place has it, but there's only the uploader to seed, so it's sooo slow.


----------



## adzix (Mar 11, 2009)

nice, really looking forward to giving it a try.
download might take another 2 hours, so i guess i'll playtest it tomorrow.
reviews were pretty good so far, ign rated the graphics with 9.5.
now i don't care too much for reviews, but still, this should be some eye candy.
i just hope it's not as freaking easy as house of the dead was.... way way too easy


----------



## Smwbigboss (Mar 11, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Finally, a reason to dust off my Wii!
> 
> My usual place has it, but there's only the uploader to seed, so it's sooo slow.


Your house must be dusty since House of the Dead: Overkill only came out a month ago


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Finally!!!
> 
> Do i need RegionFrii or BrickBlocker? I got a PAL 3.2 Wii with Wiikey!




Just use "Wizzle_Dizzle_Sizzle_v1.3" to change region to Pal and remove the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gsarlis (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot Sotoro!


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 11, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...sneakily asking for a good link is ban stuff but offering links sneakily is ok?? tell me where is the logic? Hadrian?


----------



## dreassica (Mar 11, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> gsarlis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried that, now I am getting a 002 error and  my wii is chipped, no softmod.


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 11, 2009)

ringorinfret said:
			
		

> Blue-K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you want, I can remove that hint, already done it in this Post...you should also edit yours, since your Posting my Hint...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyways, even if I remove it, I'll still be bombarded with PM's for the Links...there's no way back now...and to be honest...they still don't know the site with this hint...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyways, if you're disturbed with this, I remove it now.

EDIT: Removed!

So, now let's close this Link-case, and celebrate Mad World, a great game, which made the Wii more actractive for Hardcore-Gamers!! Prosit!!!


----------



## gibberish (Mar 11, 2009)

working on softmodded pal?


----------



## mauroh (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah... it might take some time for me too... _but_ i wouldn't play it for real until the weekend anyway, so I guess it's not much of a problem. Just hope it lives up to all the hype


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn, didnt expect this so early


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Does this work on PAL Consoles witout any Patching?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

dreassica said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Normally it should work without a problem.
Try to launch it with gecko os.

Be sure to use  002 Fixed Gecko Os by the way...


----------



## Sstew (Mar 11, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Damn, didnt expect this so early




Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it's official release date was today. (March 11)


----------



## Advi (Mar 11, 2009)

Yay! Damn, this game looks fun.

I mean I won't pirate it, but hell it's worth it.


----------



## AlphaAxe (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope too many people don't pirate this game, buying it will help support the rise of more Wii Games like this, if Nintendo doesn't see good sales with 'hardcore games', we're just going to keep getting more and more shovelware and casual games.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> Be sure to use  002 Fixed Gecko Os by the way...



is there a new release of geko os now that fixes 002 error?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course:

http://wadder.net/downloads/catagory.php?c..._002_Fixed-GEOS


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only problem is it's a wad file and i don't have a softmod installed,  i have a modchip, can i still install the wad?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you need zelda to install the wad installer or just use the homebrew channel and download gecko os as a dol-file.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> Yep, you need zelda to install the wad installer or just use the homebrew channel and download gecko os as a dol-file.



i already have the hombrew channel installed, and is there a dol version of modified geko os for the hombrew channel instead?


just to make sure do i need a softmod like gamma loader installed before i install the wad i don't want to * brick* my wii


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, let me search some seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm a bit of a noob at the whole wii hax.

I have the twilight hax, homebrew channel, geko launcher thingo installed. 


do I need a chip to play this on my pal wii or will softmod do the trick?? 


thanking you in advance, ur bff - cubin'


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2009)

cubin' said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of a noob at the whole wii hax.
> 
> I have the twilight hax, homebrew channel, geko launcher thingo installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## florian (Mar 11, 2009)

work on wii pal with wiikey 1.9s...removed the error 002 and use GECKOS and the game is french for me


----------



## ecw718 (Mar 11, 2009)

This is the one Wii game I can't wait to play.


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, you can install a wad without any sort of softmod, but here is the gecko os 002 fix version as a dol-file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mediafire.com/?xxq0mwztjwm


----------



## rugdoctors (Mar 11, 2009)

A bit of a duff question, but with the censoring and non-censoring issues about this game, is this release an uncensored version?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

rugdoctors said:
			
		

> A bit of a duff question, but with the censoring and non-censoring issues about this game, is this release an uncensored version?



There is no censored version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Rugapand (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you have to use gecko Os on a chipped pal console to get this to work or is it enough to just brick block and regionfrii?


----------



## rugdoctors (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool...Rock on!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(better hide and play, dont want my baby daughter to grow up twisted now...)


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

Chipped pal console...

Btw. Best arcade game in a long time, hopefully there will be more good games like this on the wii in this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Kenshin Br (Mar 11, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> Eurgh, it takes me about three weeks to download a Wii game (Deadly Creatures finished downloading only yesterday :[), so I'll get back to you in mid-April when I get to play this ¬¬. Damn torrents.
> Anyway, looks fantastic, and can't wait to play it.



3 weeks?

You download at 1 kb per second?

Even on the most slow torrent, I usually get a Wii game in 4 or 5 days. LOL.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 11, 2009)

Works with gecko os with 002 fix here. Pal wii + wiikey 2. But red screen via rgb scart and coloured screen if trying to force 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Suppose I better go burn another with the video modes patched.

Edit.

Woot, no need to reburn, wiipowers latest toy version,force video mode +002 fix. Fine + colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## DukeDizko (Mar 11, 2009)

Works with 3.3E, Region- and Update patched with WDS 1.3, started (after BlackScreen & Error 002 via Gecko) via GeckoUSB 1.07-002fix through HBC with no probs. Awesome game. What a weird coincidence that Sega released THAT game on a day with two Amok runs in the world....

Edit: Spelling


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 11, 2009)

Just went out and picked this one up today.

Bit over the top but seems interesting enough for me to beat.

The black and white art style is hurting my eyes though...


----------



## Sobtanian (Mar 11, 2009)

Just like HOTDK before it, I'm downloading this AND have buying it on PAL release (13/03).

SEGA deserve our money, I deserve to play it a bit early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this sells, I sure do... for SEGA and for the awesome ex-clover studio who made it.


----------



## deduce (Mar 11, 2009)

Does this game require a system update? My copy is coming next week and I don't want to be locked out of the Homebrew Channel.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn, I really don't understand how you make it work with all that geckos os thing, I only have my wii with I think 3.2u. How I can put the Homebrew Channel, I don't have Twilight Princess.

Make me feel really stupid.


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

deduce said:
			
		

> Does this game require a system update? My copy is coming next week and I don't want to be locked out of the Homebrew Channel.
> 
> No...
> 
> ...




You need TP to install the HBC or a chip...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 11, 2009)

deduce said:
			
		

> Does this game require a system update? My copy is coming next week and I don't want to be locked out of the Homebrew Channel.



There's an update on the disc.  Not sure what it does.  After I'd accepted it, I checked my system menu and it was still at 3.1.

HBC and other things seems to still work fine.


----------



## xergal (Mar 11, 2009)

deduce said:
			
		

> Does this game require a system update? My copy is coming next week and I don't want to be locked out of the Homebrew Channel.




I received my review copy on Monday, can't get it to run on my 3.2e with Starfall etc.  I get the 002 error.  Not looked into ways around it as of yet...


----------



## Akoji (Mar 11, 2009)

I got a Wiikey on 3.2u. So how I can put the homebrew chanel?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2009)

Rugapand said:
			
		

> Do you have to use gecko Os on a chipped pal console to get this to work or is it enough to just brick block and regionfrii?
> 
> you have to use the modified geko os to run the game after brickblocking and regionfiing it, the dol is on page 2 of this topic.
> 
> ...




thanks very much for your effort, i hope it works, BTW will this work with sonic and the black knight aswell? it has the same 002 error aswell.


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 11, 2009)

Akoji said:
			
		

> I got a Wiikey on 3.2u. So how I can put the homebrew chanel?
> 
> 
> Just download the iso, burn it and install the channel
> ...



Should work without a prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## deduce (Mar 12, 2009)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> There's an update on the disc.  Not sure what it does.  After I'd accepted it, I checked my system menu and it was still at 3.1.
> 
> HBC and other things seems to still work fine.
> Ok, that's good to hear. I'm running 3.3u so hopefully I won't have any issues. It's been awhile since there's been something worth buying on the Wii. Thanks for checking.
> ...


That doesn't sound good. Hope you can get past that error.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn... my megaupload limite capped at the 34th part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it a way I can by pass their IP Check? haha.


----------



## desh_thiere (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, if anyone could help me out with the following it would be fantastic.

I have PAL 3.3E V2 with a wiikey V1. I would like to play this game from the disc channel and not have to worry about using Geko etc.

Anyway, the only thing I use my wii for is playing burnt games and installing wiiware and wii VC wad files. I have the homebrew channel already installed and use this to install my wads and such.

I desperately want to play this game and was wondering if i update online to 3.4E before playing the game and then brickblock the disc will it work? Or can I update to 3.4 and then run the NTSC update on the disc on a PAL wii without bricking?

As I don't use my wii for anything except games and wads, it would not really matter if i updated to 3.4 would it?

Thanks if anyone can help me out.


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry if this is a dumb question but isn't there anyway to fix the 002 error (says with trucha signer for example) without having to bother with gecko os? i really don't want to screw up with homebrew channel and stuff like that... i usualy use freeloader for skipping updates and regional lock... any alternative to freeloader that can jump the 002 error?


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an NTSC-U Wii modded with a CycloWiiz and am having trouble with this game.  I burned it as a clean ISO, no patches or anything.  It recognizes on the disc channel and allows me to press start.  Then goes to a black screen and it turns off communication with my wiimote.  I have to completely shut down after this happens in order to get the wii to respond to anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a little confused by all the posts here.

I'm assuming this game runs fine on chipped NTSC Wiis?


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

I had assumed that as well ... I am wondering if it is a problem with mine or NTSC in general.  All I see in this thread is people with PAL wiis happy about the multi. Anybody else out there try with an NTSC chipped Wii?


----------



## orno (Mar 12, 2009)

When I first tried it on my 3.2U with WiiKey 1.9g, and skip update enabled on Starfall it also locked up the system at a black screen forcing a reboot.  Then installed Gecko OS w/ 002 Fixed and found that madworld will load right up when launched with that.


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

Interesting ... thank you orno for your update.  I do not have a lot of knowledge about Gecko OS w/002.  Does anybody know why this is happening like this? I have never come across a game that required this type of process.  Is there another way around this to get the game to work without installing something new on the System?


----------



## wprpalmeida (Mar 12, 2009)

so, if i do the update on my pre-oct.23 3.3u wii, what harms will it bring me? I do use homebrew, but I have the channel installed already. Will i lose my ability to manage WADs?


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm... I downloaded the Homebrew Chanel from the link that someone posted and it gives me an error on a black screen.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys just run it under the wii generic patcher to fix the 002 error.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

I just saw that I have 3.4u finaly, so can I make the homebrew channel even if I have 3.4u?

@Triassic: does it mean that I can only use that and I don't need to make it run via some homebrew things and only use the Wiikey?


----------



## wprpalmeida (Mar 12, 2009)

but no one tried to install the updates yet?


----------



## mooyah (Mar 12, 2009)

NickPDX said:
			
		

> I have an NTSC-U Wii modded with a CycloWiiz and am having trouble with this game.  I burned it as a clean ISO, no patches or anything.  It recognizes on the disc channel and allows me to press start.  Then goes to a black screen and it turns off communication with my wiimote.  I have to completely shut down after this happens in order to get the wii to respond to anything.
> 
> Any ideas?



Mine does this once in a while regardless of the game. Sometimes it'll take a while and the Wiimote will kick in and everything starts loading again. Other times it'll take closer to a minute to stop black screening. Not sure why it does this. 

As for Madworld, I'm happily running firmware 3.3U so I'm holding off on the update and just using the '#002 fix' Gecko OS to boot it for now.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

If someone can test it with Generic Wii Patcher I would be an happy man.
Ehh... BTW what's a .dol file?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 12, 2009)

Works ok for me with softmii and my wii set to ntsc using any region changer on 3.2e, also work fine with Wii backup loader, and I didnt have to patch it.


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

I just grabbed the generic wii patcher to attempt to see if this fixes the problem but am having trouble with the patcher because I don't know where the main.dol file is.  I assume that I have to obtain this from a different location.  I should be working on a 11 page paper due for a class at 7am tomorrow morning so I really can't mess with this much more tonight. 

If somebody has easy access to the main.dol or anything else I need for the generic wii patcher to work and they would like to send it to me in a private message I will give it a shot.  Otherwise I think that this game is going to have to wait until after tomorrow when I turn in this term paper. :-( 

Good luck to everybody else trying to get this game working. It looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

Argh seems like It won't work for me since I'm on 3.4u without Zelda Twilight Princess, which mean no twilight hack, and no homebrew. And I don't get what's a .dol file.

Oh okay .dol is used with Twilight Princess hack... awesome. So I'm really screwd... unless I can run directly with the update.
I don't care if I can't run Homebrews.


----------



## Diffusion (Mar 12, 2009)

The game has 3.1U with some new IOS files (IOS38,53,55), everything else is old.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

Will it brick my Wii?


----------



## wprpalmeida (Mar 12, 2009)

so basically updating with the disc would bring no harm and it would even fix all the #002 errors so far (since it has IOS53 and 55)?


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

I just downloaded and installed IOS53 and 55 and now the game boots fine.  Sorry you seem to be stuck Akoji.  Good Luck!


----------



## desh_thiere (Mar 12, 2009)

So, any idea if it is safe for me to install the updates on this disc on a PAL wii if I update my PAL wii to 3.4 before I pop the disc in? I do really wanna play this game, but I don't really wanna do all this IOS installing and whatnot, I'm just too noobish.

Or alternatively, can I leave my PAL wii on 3.3E V2 and then update with this NTSC disc from the disc channel? Or does the mad world disc contain a full 3.4 update? I have read through this entire thread and there seem to be a few conflicting responses.

Basically 

1)  Wanna play it from the disc channel with a minimum of fuss
2) Wii on PAL 3.3E V2
3) Can I just chuck the mad world disc in and update and not be bricked to 3.4U?
4) Can I update my wii to 3.4E online and then chuck the disc in and update and not brick?
5) Thanks!


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the game isnt finished downloading, I will try to put it in the wii and let the wii update.
I just almost finshed, I want to be sure.
What you mean by download and installed IOS53 and 55?


----------



## Diffusion (Mar 12, 2009)

wprpalmeida said:
			
		

> so basically updating with the disc would bring no harm and it would even fix all the #002 errors so far (since it has IOS53 and 55)?


Yep. Should be safe for E and J (above 3.1) too, but you might end up with extra channels.


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

By downloaded and installed IOS53 and 55.  I have the homebrew channel installed so I was able to go in there and into the WAD manager and install IOS53 and 55.  You said your Wii is chipped right? You should be able to install the Homebrew channel and then get the wad manager to install the IOS53 and 55 as well.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't put the homebrew channel without Twilight Princess since I have 3.4u
And my brandwith is already at it's limit.


----------



## NickPDX (Mar 12, 2009)

Well it looks like you may be stuck for right now.  I hope somebody else with more knowledge can offer up some more help for you.


----------



## Akoji (Mar 12, 2009)

Well like I said I will try to simply let the wii upgrade through the game, did it for Smash Bros and nothing hardcore happen beside japanese weather and news channels


----------



## wprpalmeida (Mar 12, 2009)

Diffusion said:
			
		

> wprpalmeida said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, good to know. My wii is U so i`m absolutely fine. Btw, could anyone please be kind enough to post the MD5 checksums for the good IOS38, 53 and 55 wads please?


----------



## raven77wolf (Mar 12, 2009)

guys do the any region change 1.b then install it and install the starfall program it really easy and if you hate loading up though the launch you can install ciso corp right after you do any region changer make you life easy and i got 2 more hours to madworlds done hhaaa get comcast because it faster ""that what she said""


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 12, 2009)

I already said once in this thread that I downloaded the update and all is well.

Does anyone read?


----------



## Diffusion (Mar 12, 2009)

wprpalmeida said:
			
		

> Diffusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a7435a1f919c6f8956be6e0267a477af    IOS38-64-v3609.wad
fba9c80cb5d595ca2526ba9535e0c71e    IOS53-64-v4113.wad
1a4d0fa9e1beba7f7bad7835fadffd45    IOS55-64-v4633.wad


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 12, 2009)

As was said before this disc contains system menu 3.1U and wants IOS53 to run.  It's the same as MLB-2K9.

@ wprpalmeida - Why do you want the checksums?  Can't you just pull the wads off the MadWorld disc?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## desh_thiere (Mar 12, 2009)

So LazyCus, basically, if I throw this disc in my 3.3E PAL wii and update from the disc it should not brick?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2009)

Finished the second level! Loving it so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The art direction is incredible, you quickly forget you're playing a black and white game, everything is easily distinguishable and pretty.. it really feels like a comic book. 

The first level felt a little "meh" to me, the tutorial is quite annoying and the level is quite easy, on the second level thought, the enemies started to get harder, I found some different weapons, got used to the controls and the game started to shine, played it for an hour and a half and didn't noticed it!

Still.. I have two small complains: first, the camera is bad, you should have more freedom to control it.. takes some time to get used to. Second, the sound track is great, fits very well.. and the commentaries are very clever and funny (thought a little repetitive), but when you mix a voiced music with commentaries, it gets hard to know which is which and you end up with a lot of bad noise. I seriously recommend you to lower the music volume or to turn off the commentaries. I left the commentaries on maximum and lowered the music to 3 cause I enjoy them. 


Oh yeah, 3.4U Wii (installed it from the game, had no problems) with D2CKey. Working perfectly.


----------



## desh_thiere (Mar 12, 2009)

I really wanna play this game when I get home from work, but I still don't know if it is safe for me to do so. Has anyone with a PAL wii put in the disc and updated from it? I just wanna know if I can do that and play this from the disc channel without all the advanced messing around. Apparently it doesn't have 3.4 on it, simply IOS53 and 55, which I know I do not have on my wii. Could I just pop in the disc, allow it to update to get these IOS's and play away?

Please, if anyone can let me know, I will be eternally in your  debt.

PAL wii 3.3E V2, wiikey V1.

If someone can help me, you will stop me from losing all of my hair


----------



## masdeeper (Mar 12, 2009)

Kenshin Br said:
			
		

> Trolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*could be packet shaping and/or throttling* from your ISP ... use port SSH port and force encryption.. i could solve the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or check  firewall


----------



## thekid (Mar 12, 2009)

worked on my pal with gecko 002 fix but notice it not full screen! anyway to get it full?


----------



## raven77wolf (Mar 12, 2009)

works ntsc the game will make you shit and explode in to gorgasimic top gameplay will blow you away all we need is the conduit this game will hold you of tell then


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the anti-violent video games people are all over this: http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/watchd...y-quot-/1295531

Funny how I never saw any controversy for No More Heroes, as the two games are pretty much the same.


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

desh_thiere said:
			
		

> I really wanna play this game when I get home from work, but I still don't know if it is safe for me to do so. Has anyone with a PAL wii put in the disc and updated from it? I just wanna know if I can do that and play this from the disc channel without all the advanced messing around. Apparently it doesn't have 3.4 on it, simply IOS53 and 55, which I know I do not have on my wii. Could I just pop in the disc, allow it to update to get these IOS's and play away?
> 
> Please, if anyone can let me know, I will be eternally in your  debt.
> 
> ...



Just remove the update with WDS from the iso...


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 12, 2009)

this isn't on Usenet yet, which is a bit strange...


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> this isn't on Usenet yet, which is a bit strange...




It is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just remove the update with WDS from the iso...


wouldn't you still have to deal with the 002 error? anyway i grabbed the generic wii patcher and it ask's for a main.dol
does this mean i have to extract the main.dol from the iso with trucha signer,run it with this tool and then put the new main.dol back again into the iso with the trucha signer?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Step 1: Remove the update and change the region if you have a pal-wii. -> Wizzle_Dizzle_Sizzle_v1.3
Step 2: Burn it...
Step 3: Launch the game with Gecko OS 002 Fixed-version


----------



## xergal (Mar 12, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> Just remove the update with WDS from the iso...



Do you know what to do for people with a retail copy trying to run it with 3.2e etc?  Is it just a case of swapping an IOS?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

xergal said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you can skip updates with the preloader...


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> Magus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i understand this but what if i just wanna run the game without bothering with gecko os... would the procedure i described remove the 002 error?


----------



## xergal (Mar 12, 2009)

Sotoro said:
			
		

> xergal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just get the 002 error.  Starfall had the option to skip the updates iirc, not at my Wii at the moment to remind myself


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

Magus said:
			
		

> Sotoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try to launch it with gecko os (002 fixed version).


----------



## xergal (Mar 12, 2009)

That's what I'm going to try tonight.  Can't do it currently as my son's off of school with the dreaded chicken pox and I don't really want him to witness this sort of game at such a young age....or do I?


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 12, 2009)

xergal said:
			
		

> That's what I'm going to try tonight.  Can't do it currently as my son's off of school with the dreaded chicken pox and I don't really want him to witness this sort of game at such a young age....or do I?



Tonight


----------



## katsuce (Mar 12, 2009)

edit: nevermind, me not looky good enough


----------



## SpiritBoy (Mar 12, 2009)

This game is pretty fun so far.
Plenty of options to kill, fun blood baths and it isn't too easy. It's NMH-fun.
Problem is, it's tiring, at least for me. Can't play it for more than one hour or so.


----------



## johniboi101 (Mar 12, 2009)

THANX ALOT


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2009)

Ah damn, it's too big scrubbed, so I'm just going to have to wait till my mate downloads it for me


----------



## adzix (Mar 12, 2009)

game hangs up at the first boss fight...
anyone else experiencing that problem?
playing on a cyclowiz chipped pal wii, with backup loader chan


----------



## Markan (Mar 12, 2009)

yay works even for me on PAL wii with 3.2 and crap old TV.
If you are normally having color issues like me just do this:
- Patch with WiiFrii, NTSC-U to PAL, smart patch, no language change
- Run GeckoOS 002fix with Force PAL60 enabled...


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 12, 2009)

NTSC 3.2u... SoftChipR87 works great for me... (002 protection enabled, using IOS 249).  Finished the first level and boss battle with no issues.  Great game... so much fun.


----------



## linkje (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a wii version 3.2e softmodded

I use back up laucher v3 gamma

i downloaded the game and burnt it on verbatim -r

Can i play the game or do i need to change the iso on my computer

I'am new at this can you please help me !?

Thanks


----------



## Cokecola3 (Mar 12, 2009)

linkje said:
			
		

> I have a wii version 3.2e softmodded
> 
> I use back up laucher v3 gamma
> 
> ...


if you have Starfall installed you dont need to patch anything but you should have at least CIOS rev 8


----------



## linkje (Mar 12, 2009)

Cokecola3 said:
			
		

> linkje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have starfall and i hacked my wii using the guides here on gbatemp. so i think i've got cios rev 8


----------



## mousan (Mar 12, 2009)

hey pals!! i m so lasy to read all the replys   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so i have pal wii 3.2E & i ask for the best way to play this game (i have geckos installed but i prefer any method to play the game directly)


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2009)

You get the main.dol using trucha signer. It's from the second partition. I am not home at the moment, so I cannot give you the exact directory.


----------



## Markan (Mar 12, 2009)

btw one question:
Is it "normal" that the game gets stuck when i press the home button? Maybe because of the 002 fix?

This is the first game I encountered this. Not that it matters, I dont need the button, but Im just curious.

Anyone else have this home button problem?
(btw. game is palpatched->geckoOS forcepal60 if it matters)


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2009)

i've succesfull replaced the main.dol with a patched .dol (at least i think so since when i extracted the dol again from the iso and run it trough GWP the 002 error was fixed) and then tried running the game using freeloader but to no avast... do i have to
1) use brickblocker on it and run it without freeloader
2) use any video patch?
3) both?
EDIT: ok i tried going with both and the result is the same... black screen after booting and not being able to turn off the wii unless i pull the power plug... maybe i screwed up somewhere like in the video patch? i've used the NTSC-2-PAL in the GWP but i'm seeing another utility called regionfrii... do i have to use that?


----------



## AlBa (Mar 12, 2009)

Worth buying?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2009)

AlBa said:
			
		

> Worth buying?



I haven't played it yet, but given the reviews, yes.
And definitely buy it if you want more games like these on the Wii.


----------



## AlBa (Mar 12, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> AlBa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.
But can ppl having burned it turn their wii off and say if it is worth the buy.
( Or even worth the burn ;/ )


----------



## LOTG (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't seem to get it working with PAL Wiikey 1.9g + iso region/update patched and Gecko os 002 fix.

If I don't change any settings, it boots in black and white (yes really black and white , blood to) and some interlacing.
If I force it to pal 50/60 the screen flashes green and then turns pink.

Did I do something wrong? start gecko from the homebrew channel btw.


----------



## Trolly (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, I'm loving this game. I was drained of energy after like half an hour of playing it lol, seeing as you end up running around killing as fast as you can, doing gestures, buttons and the Blood Bath challenges and it really gets the adrenaline going. The pimp humour may be simple stuff, but it's hilarious nontheless.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 12, 2009)

Any changes for us legit owners who dont want to update? I would know but I've been at school. Has anyone extracted the IOS and made them into a wad? Having to use geck OS every time for this game is a pain.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

LOTG said:
			
		

> Can't seem to get it working with PAL Wiikey 1.9g + iso region/update patched and Gecko os 002 fix.
> 
> If I don't change any settings, it boots in black and white (yes really black and white , blood to) and some interlacing.
> If I force it to pal 50/60 the screen flashes green and then turns pink.
> ...



If it boots in black and white then your tv doesn't do ntsc. I have a lot of NTSC games that work great on the tv in my living room but are black and white on the bedroom portable. Try it on a different tv.


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone else find it a bit boring?? you just keep killing baddies and new one are appearing all the time....gets tiresome after 30 minutes of repeating the same moves.... unless I missed something ?

*Posts merged*



			
				SpiritBoy said:
			
		

> This game is pretty fun so far.
> Plenty of options to kill, fun blood baths and it isn't too easy. It's NMH-fun.
> Problem is, it's tiring, at least for me. Can't play it for more than one hour or so.



I hear you.... no challenge for me, the bad guys are easy to kill...how many hours you have to keep killing zombies before you get to a boss or something.... the AI is quite stupid as I find it...


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 13, 2009)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> LOTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loll must be the first game where it doesnt matter at all if you have black and white!! I actually laughed at this...thanks


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

ringorinfret said:
			
		

> Anyone else find it a bit boring?? you just keep killing baddies and new one are appearing all the time....gets tiresome after 30 minutes of repeating the same moves.... unless I missed something ?



We must be missing something because every magazine and website is throwing 95% scores at it. I've only had 30 minutes on the portable and it's hard work seeing what to do, the font doesn't help either. I'll try it on my big tv tomorrow and give it another go.

The camera is rubbish and the controls seem a bit off too. The fella in the tutorial level telling you what to do is hard to read and the text keeps changing quickly, what's all that about?

And I loved No More Heroes, on of my favourite games. I'll give it another chance tomorrow.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2009)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> ringorinfret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can read everything perfectly, I'm actually impressed that the game is black and white but I can distinguish everything perfectly.. maybe your TV is too small.. I dunno, I'm playing it on a 22" LCD. 

But, yeah, the camera is bad and the controls need some time to get used too,.. I actually found the first level a bit boring, but then the enemies start to get harder and you start finding new ways to kill people, the game gets pretty fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the kind of game that has a few flaws, but you let them pass cause the whole thing is fun and different from absolutely everything out there. Exactly like No More Heroes.


----------



## Smwbigboss (Mar 13, 2009)

I have trouble reading it too on my 27" CRT tv. I guess the developers assumed nobody still uses 480i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily, he doesn't say anything too important. I love this game so far, and the announcers are funny as hell. Do yourself a favor and turn the music/sfx down to 4 and keep the announcers at 10.


----------



## LOTG (Mar 13, 2009)

ringorinfret said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Managed to get it working with wiipowers toy R5. Forced it to pal480i.

Forcing it to anything elso gives me the pink crash screen.


The black and white wouldn't be such an issue if it the blood wasn't supposed to be red, and the interlacing lines so anoying.

Well it works now and it is brutal! I like it!


----------



## Jools07 (Mar 13, 2009)

NTSC-U
3.2U
WiiKey 1.9

I let it update as normal (clean, unpatched .iso) and it's working fine.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2009)

Where's the "Don't ask for this iso" Warning on the front page? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wasn't this always written by blockbusters?


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> NTSC-U
> 3.2U
> WiiKey 1.9
> 
> I let it update as normal (clean, unpatched .iso) and it's working fine.




ok,looks like the problem is solved,if the game the same region as your wii then let it update,it wont change the firmware version


----------



## Magus (Mar 13, 2009)

so umm... maybe it's better if we pal user just wait for the pal version? it shouldn't even take that long to reach...
anyway i was thinking didn't samba de amigo had a similiar problem where it won't start if you didn't update? maybe it's the same thing? i'm really worried of losing the trucha signer exploit as if i do lose it then i'm forced to install gecko OS instead of using freeloader so can people confirm that after updating they are still at 3.2?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 13, 2009)

I had this game preorderd, but then I missed the pick up date. I figured, maybe I should try the game first and save my fifty bucks. Been hurting for money anyway and I'm looking forward to the Conduit a little more.

So far the game works fine on a softmod. I followed the softmii setup so I just updated my IOSes with CIOScorp. Though considering onslaught worked I guess I was already up to date.
But anyway, it works just fine with very little hiccups if any.

I feel bad though. I wanted to buy it, but I decided to try it and save my time running to the end of the next town over for the game. 
Though not like there was a preorder bonus anyway. I read up that the UK gets some really nice bonuses for the release today on the 13th. 

Did the US get some preorder bonuses I miss out on or did everyone in the US miss out?



			
				Magus said:
			
		

> so umm... maybe it's better if we pal user just wait for the pal version? it shouldn't even take that long to reach...


Well, it comes out in the UK today. Might as well wait for it.
GeckoOS is usefull either way, so I say always keep it on hand.


----------



## sifun (Mar 13, 2009)

I have wiikey 1.9g and 3.2E firmware
I haven't been in the scene for a while-
If i want this game to work by just launching through disc channel what do i need to install via Homebrew channel?
Starfall, and what else?

Thanks!


----------



## ruel (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a Wii with the 3.3U firmware and Wiikey2. I got it on release date so it's the oldest version. I burned my MadWorld disk at 2.4x with IMGburn on a TDK DVD-R. When I click the disk channel the title displays, but when I click the button to start the game I just get a black screen and my wii remote disconnects. I'm forced to hold down the power button on the wii.

Help me please.


----------



## leech69 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello, this is obviously my first post, so go easy on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have a Softmodded 3.2E Wii,   i've read every post in this thread and there seems to be a bit of confusion.  but i've narrowed my options down to 2 choices.


1. Burn the ISO normally, pop it in, and do the update, play, enjoy.

2. Burn ISO normally, install IOS 53 and 35 (not sure if numbers are correct, but you get the idea),  then play and enjoy?


Some posts seem to indicate the update the disc does installs the 2 IOS files.   Just looking for a little clarity


----------



## ruel (Mar 14, 2009)

So basically I want to know if I allow the game's update will it change my 3.3U firmware or cause any negative affects.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have a Wii with the 3.3U firmware and Wiikey2. I got it on release date so it's the oldest version. I burned my MadWorld disk at 2.4x with IMGburn on a TDK DVD-R. When I click the disk channel the title displays, but when I click the button to start the game I just get a black screen and my wii remote disconnects. I'm forced to hold down the power button on the wii.
> 
> Help me please.
> 
> ...


it seems the update wont change your firmware,it just installs ios needed for the game.so if your game is the same region as your wii let it update and you can play it just fine.
the other way to make it work is through GECKO OS 002 fixed version.there is a link for it somewhere around here


----------



## leech69 (Mar 14, 2009)

Alright so I tested everything.


If you have 3.3E (or lower)  you just have to install IOS38, 53, 55,  the install Gecko OS with #002 fix, put the game in, and enjoy.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn`t find a answer to this yet:

Is there a way to play this game on a Pal Wii 3.2E through Disc-Channel, when I`m already able to play it through GeckoOS and what are the requirements?

And what is the difference in the Pal and NTSC release, since I don`t know very much about these 480i/p things. I play on a normal rather old TV, which is capable of 60htz.

I`m asking, because I don`t know which version to play...

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Mar 16, 2009)

576i = 50Hz
480i = 60Hz

Basically.
I recommend getting the USA version if your TV supports it.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 16, 2009)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> 576i = 50Hz
> 480i = 60Hz
> 
> Basically.
> I recommend getting the USA version if your TV supports it.


So as far as I understood that there is no 60hrz-mode in the PAL-Version!? Then I probably would really play the NTSC Version, even if I would have to use GeckoOS to boot it every time. Or is there a way to boot the NTSC-Version through Disc-Channel?


----------



## Clockerstance (Mar 16, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Where's the "Don't ask for this iso" Warning on the front page?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thay must mean it's ok! Quick!


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks like the guy on the box is ready to give a kickass falcon punch!


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 13, 2009)

Clockerstance said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it just means this game isn't wanted. I can see why. I couldn't last 20 minutes playing this.


----------



## meikiyou (May 2, 2009)

nevermind, it was bad media


----------

